# It's going to get real this coming weekend...



## MadMax281 (Feb 10, 2021)

Got the call today my LSG 20X36 is ready for pick up. So Friday I will go get her to bring her to her forever home. I asked if they could send a picture and all I can say is "She's a beaut Clarke...". Go from seasoning to a smoke all in one day. It's going to be a good day Tater...


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 10, 2021)

Looks nice. What's the propane hookup for? Ignitor?


----------



## MadMax281 (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes, it is a fire assist/log starter. One of many options.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 10, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> Yes, it is a fire assist/log starter. One of many options.


Cool. Nice add on. Enjoy


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 10, 2021)

Congrats!  One of my favorite pits! 

I have a LSG 20 x 42 but ordered without the log lighter.  I have a burner that I am adapting for this service and am wondering what LSG uses for the burner/nozzle inside the firebox.   Like 

 TNJAKE
, I am curious about the details of the gas assist.   I know what the outside burner hookup looks like but cannot figure out what the inside burner tip is.   

If you don't mind, a photo or two would be very helpful.  From their website, I think it is a pipe nipple with a rectangular shroud.   Not sure what the rectangular shroud is for.  Maybe the shroud acts like an eductor and pulls some additional mixing air is  at the corners of the shroud??


----------



## MadMax281 (Feb 10, 2021)

I do believe the square part protects the round part where the flame comes out. With the fire basket cut out it lights charcoal/wood splits quickly.


----------



## MadMax281 (Feb 10, 2021)

This is Jeff Phillips video on YouTube.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 10, 2021)

Very nice unit.  Looks like it’s built like a tank.   You know we’re gonna need pics when she gets home.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 10, 2021)

congrats!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 10, 2021)

Congrats! Looks really nice.


----------



## MadMax281 (Feb 10, 2021)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> Very nice unit.  Looks like it’s built like a tank.   You know we’re gonna need pics when she gets home.


Roger that.


----------



## 2Mac (Feb 10, 2021)

Great looking rig. Congrats. Looks like a great choice. And the Christmas Vacation reference is a bonus for me lol. Favourite December 24th movie for my family


----------



## joetee (Feb 10, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> Got the call today my LSG 20X36 is ready for pick up. So Friday I will go get her to bring her to her forever home. I asked if they could send a picture and all I can say is "She's a beaut Clarke...". Go from seasoning to a smoke all in one day. It's going to be a good day Tater...


She is and you are going to love her.
I've had mine for about 5 weeks now.


----------



## D.W. (Feb 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks nice. What's the propane hookup for? Ignitor?


A lot of the builders (LSG, Yoder, Horizon, etc.) have an option for a propane port in the fire box to ignite your fuel source. I wish I did it with my yoder, instead I start my fires with a propane torch by hand.


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 11, 2021)

That is one nice looking unit. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Feb 11, 2021)

“I want that”.........Napoleon Dynamite reference.


----------



## phatbac (Feb 11, 2021)

Awesome smoker! i like the custom logo too! you will enjoy using that smoker for years to come!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Fubar (Feb 11, 2021)

Congrats on your LSG !!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Happy Birthday,  she looks like a dandy. 
Congrats. . .


----------



## MCQSmoker (Feb 11, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> Got the call today my LSG 20X36 is ready for pick up. So Friday I will go get her to bring her to her forever home. I asked if they could send a picture and all I can say is "She's a beaut Clarke...". Go from seasoning to a smoke all in one day. It's going to be a good day Tater...



Looks awesome. What was your wait time?


----------



## Smokin Okie (Feb 11, 2021)

Congrats on a fine smoker,   I hope your weather this weekend is better than what's forecasted here in Oklahoma


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 11, 2021)

That is a beautiful rig.  Hope you enjoy many fine cooks on that bad boy.

JC


----------



## MadMax281 (Feb 11, 2021)

MCQSmoker said:


> Looks awesome. What was your wait time?


I ordered it on 09/29/20. So 19 weeks.


----------



## MadMax281 (Feb 11, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> Congrats on a fine smoker,   I hope your weather this weekend is better than what's forecasted here in Oklahoma


Not as cold as you. It is still more than likely going to snow in Houston on Monday.  I'll do a seasoning then smoke something like ribs & wings on Saturday. So looking forward to this no matter how cold.


----------



## MadMax281 (Feb 11, 2021)

phatbac said:


> Awesome smoker! i like the custom logo too! you will enjoy using that smoker for years to come!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


Thanks. My son and I came up with it. Saw something online to this affect and made our own so Lone Star Grillz could make it. They will do pretty much anything you can come up with.


----------



## Fubar (Feb 11, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> I ordered it on 09/29/20. So 19 weeks.


I'm on week three of my wait, fifteen more to go; but who's counting!


----------



## MadMax281 (Feb 11, 2021)

Fubar said:


> I'm on week three of my wait, fifteen more to go; but who's counting!


It'll hopefully go quickly for you beings everyday seems like Blursday...


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2021)

That's a gorgeous rig that'll give you a lifetime of great smoking pleasure, congrats! RAY


----------

